# does petco ship to canada?



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

live in ontario, want to buy some canister filters or emps or peng 350s,

ebay is looking good right now but i am looking at other places,

any recommendations?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

big als has a place in canada


----------

